

Latexlab: web based LaTeX editor - mcantelon
http://code.google.com/p/latex-lab/

======
theboos
Good idea! The preview pane only worked the second time I compiled though.
Exporting to pdf gave me a broken link however.

------
krschultz
Excellent! I was just wishing someone made something like this the other day
after feeling that using Latex on Windows 7 was a subpar experience to what I
was used to on Ubuntu.

~~~
Hacktivist
Can you expand on what you thought was subpar about using Latex on Windows 7?
I use Latex almost exclusively and for such an obscure (compared to Office)
document publishing system, Latex has some pretty amazing tools available for
Windows.

If you go the full IDE path you have TeXnicCenter, WinEdt, and LEd.

If you go text editor path you have your favorite editor to write the source
and latexmk to automatically build when the source file changes.

Combine your favorite way of writing with MiKTex for the core program and
package management and you have a bulletproof way of using Latex in Windows.

------
SandB0x
Nice. I also recommend the Watexy bot for Google Wave if you want to try some
form of collaborative mathematics.

~~~
arebop
to try this add watexy@appspot.com to your wave.

------
samratjp
Dammit Google, why didn't you have this out when I was trying to take notes in
Google Docs during a bazillion math classes?

~~~
pmiller2
It's been my experience that taking notes on a computer in math classes is
generally a bad idea. Even if you're able to capture all the necessary
equations, there's _no_ way you can embed diagrams on the fly, even with a
good, dedicated editor. Though using the computer to take notes could
certainly work in, say, a history course, I find that paper and pencil are
still the best tools for the job of taking notes in math class.

------
robryan
Great idea, would be useful at uni for me because for some reason a lot of the
time they have seemed to installed a latex specific editor, recommended latex,
but not installed the compiler.

------
nimrody
I was kind of hoping for something along the lines of LyX. Where you always
see and edit a rough approximation of the document (jsMath might be useful for
math display).

------
abeppu
I love this idea. But it looks like for the moment, their 'compile' feature
(set to 'default compiler') on ec2 is overloaded.

------
andresmh
Awesome project. I wish had the real time collaboration like google docs
though.

------
bho
super neat. i tried to access it earlier and it was down, but i'm glad it's
working now.

